

Anyone using Amazon Glacier? - stfamanda

Hello, 
I've been searching to find more information on this subject, and most of the search results tracked back  here. So I decided to ask my question here maybe you can help me find.
What are you using to upload to the glacier cloud and how?
There is Arq for mac and Cloudberry and recently stumbled upon Zoolz for PCs, any ideas regarding these solutions? what would you recommend?<p>I have a small photography studio and glacier would be the best solution and the most affordable  one to upload my work.
======
oskarpearson
I've recently been looking at it too, and trying to find clarification of the
retrieval fee. It seems there's a lot of (potential) misinformation, though
I'm still trying to verify that.

My guess is the best idea is to upload to S3, using whatever tools you can for
that, and then archive from S3 to Glacier using the AWS lifecycle rules.

See previous discussion at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4411536> and
<http://liangzan.net/aws-glacier-calculator/> \- my concern is that they don't
seem to match Amazon's Glacier calculator at
<http://calculator.s3.amazonaws.com/calc5.html>

<http://alestic.com/2012/12/s3-glacier-costs> also seems relevant.

So be sure you know what you're getting yourself into, otherwise you could end
up with thousands of USD in billing.

If you get clarity on the retrieval fee, please let me/us know.

------
sigvardgoran
Hi there !

Well, I've been in the look out for a solution myself and I've noticed you've
mentioned Zoolz. It's funny because I've been experimenting it for a while now
and it pretty much does what it says. The best thing is the combination
between S3 and Cold storage, as well as the price, because let's face it, in
this economy who could afford any more expenses!!

I'v recommended it to my pals and thus far everyone's thanking me...So go for
it I'd say ;)

